# Accept It Or Reject It!



## newnature (Feb 20, 2017)

Will people accept what Jesus accomplished or will people reject it? God purchased the human race out of sins dominion never to be returned to the market place of sin again. God effectively canceled Satan’s ownership of all the human race. Satan can lay claim to no person based on their sinfulness. Does that mean the entire world is saved? No. A person has to have an individual change of status and that take place when they accept what the son did for them. Throughout the ages, God in his sovereignty, has chosen to recognize as being righteous those who would simply take him at his Word. In Romans 3:24 to be justified is to be recognized as being right. It’s a judicial decree of rightness. God recognizes those who take him at his Word concerning the price Jesus became on the tree of crucifixion on their behalf to resolve God’s justice for their sins. A judicial decree of righteousness. It doesn’t go away. It doesn’t abate over time. It’s their’s forever. â€¨

Understanding peace with God comes from understanding the accomplishment of Jesus, but letting the peace of God rule in our hearts is not the same thing as understanding the reality of having peace with God. But, their people are under the assumption that their sin debt is separation from God. If an ounce of new reconciliation in this Age of Grace could be restored for anyone when it comes to the issue of their sin debt then the degree of forgiveness that must be obtained in order to restore the reconciliation is the very degree to which that individual refuses to believe that Jesus accomplished it all. Paul’s gospel is hid from those people. They don’t understand what reconciliation is all about. For a person to have to make their own peace with God would be nothing more than an exercise in futility, it could never be done. Grace within a dispensation was one thing, a dispensation characterized solely by grace is something else altogether.


----------

